# Jar Datei startet nicht - Could not find the main main class...



## dbzworld (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
das Thema ist eigentlich im Internet weit verbreitet,
folgendes Problem habe ich: Ich habe ein Project mit Netbeans 6.1 erstellt soweit so gut,
nun wollte ich aber eine ausführbare Datei haben und habe sie mir über Build erstellt.
Die jar Datei wird auf meinem Rechner (Windows System) ohne Probleme gestartet, aber auf einem anderen Rechner (Windows System) erscheint die Fehlermeldung:
"Could not find the main main class, program will exit". Meine main Klasse (MainFrame) ist in Netbeans als Mainclass festgesetzt und alle im Programm verwendeteten Bilder usw. werden  über getClass... angesprochen also alles dynamisch. Deshalb weiß ich nicht wo das problem liegt, ich habe schon etliche Seiten im Internet druchforstet aber keine Antwort gefunden.
Ich poste mal die Manifest-datei mit:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Ant-Version: Apache Ant 1.7.0
Created-By: 10.0-b23 (Sun Microsystems Inc.)
Main-Class: MainFrame
Class-Path: 
X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
```

ich hoffe einer kann mir helfen.
Ich habe auch nur standard java Klassen verwendet und Java ist natürlich auf dem aktuellsten Stand.

vielen dank


----------



## Chefkoch333 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
kannst du dein Programm denn ohne die jar option aufrufen?
Also sowas in der Art: java -cp deineJar.jar MainFrame

Ich schätze mal es liegt daran dass du den Packagename vergessen hast:
Main-Class: <deinPackage>.Mainframe

vg,
Patrick


----------



## dbzworld (11. Oktober 2008)

also meine Klassen sind in keinem package, sprich default package,
ich habe es dann mal so geändert:
Main-Class: <default Package>.MainFrame

leider kommt aber jetzt sogar auf meinem eigenen Rechner 
die Fehlermeldung: could not find the main class...


----------



## Chefkoch333 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hast du denn mal probiert ob du auf beiden Rechnern das Programm mit einem normalen 'java MainFrame' starten kannst? Wenn das geht hätten wir den Fehler auf die Manifest Datei eingegrenzt.
Benutzt du auf beiden die gleiche JRE?


----------

